# Hot, sweet, things!



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Hatteras Heavers, that is. Haven't seen a current discussion of the latest blank options in a while. Thinking about a new custom for this fall's trip. What say you?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Vega intimidator L, or h. And hellfire, haven't had a chance to play with a hellfire yet.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Vega's are expensive, probably a great rod. I've never used one. Better bang for your buck are the CPS Rods. Tommy Farmer sells them right here. I'm sure Tommy has done a comparitive study on his CPS vs Vega. If your in the area you can drop off at Joe Moore's in Avon he has all of Tom's rods for sale.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You've obviously never priced a Vega to have built either. The blanks for the intimidator are $200 bucks from Luis at cape Henry compared to $310 to $320 for one of Tommy's blanks. Depending on components you can get a vega for around $400 built.

Tommy's rods are great, I own half a dozen, from the smallest to the biggest. But I find I prefer a 70/30 split for a heaver. I like the feel fighting a fish better. Either 1305 cts or the Vega L over my 8 to 12 ccp gen 1 for the beach. I like the ccp gen 1 for pier. I believe Nick builds all 3.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

If you are looking for a custom rod the buzz word is Nick Walke Custom Rods lives in Kill Devil Hill NC .


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Your right Benji I have never gotten a price for a custom Vega Rod. But I did get a price in a stock model, heaver and it was a $400. My mistake I thought Tommy's were cheaper.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Benji thanks for the information on Vaga rods at Cape Henery. I'm going up there to price some rods.


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Also forgot about the century drum gun ... if you have too much extra money..


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Benji said:


> Also forgot about the century drum gun ... if you have too much extra money..


Lord help us, I'd have to set up a payment plan on the Century rods! For some reason, I don't think they would add 30 yards to my cast. Poor technique on my part.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

There are a bunch of quality options on heavers. I'd say it is a GREAT time to be in the market. Back in the winter, we had a couple of casting demo days in eastern NC. I took the new CPS GEN 2 heavers out to play against the best heavers on the market. At the end of the day I was very happy with the results...  

The best advice I can offer is to try as many as you can, and make your decision based on what feels and performs best in YOUR hands, not what a buddy likes or thinks is the best out there. Never has there been a better selection of top quality rods available.

I believe Nick does build on all of the blanks mentioned.

The CPS GEN 2 rods and blanks are 10-12 % lighter in weight (compared to G1) with faster recovery on the cast and exceptional bite detection. 

As always, I'm available to answer any questions!

Tommy


----------

